# LiteSpeed Road Bike Titanium Identification



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

Hello

A listing in Mexico sells this Litespeed Titanium sized 56cm.
The seller doesn't know the model of the bike.
He's asking roughly $700 USD for it.

I'm thinking it's a Tuscany model. I would like to also get the geometry of that 56cm model to know if it fits me well. I'm 6'1".

































- Original fork manufactured by Look
- Specialized handlebars- Cane Creek Semi-Integrated Headset- Stem: Control TechShimano 105 9 speedSaddle: Selle San marco Titanium RailsWheels: Mavic cxp 22 700c Hubs: MavicCassette: Shimano 9 speedRear derailleur: Shimano 105Front Derailleur: Shimano Bottle holder: CarbonContact pedalsTektro brakesCrankset: Shimano Hollowtech​


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I just had a look around online and came up with nothing.

Other than it's a 2007 or later based on the headtube. Looks like had older components thrown onto it.

Just looking at it, looks bigger than 56 cm. Many sellers don't know how to properly measure a frame.

If someone can find a geo chart, then you could ask seller to measure the headtube. That will identify the size.


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, yes I told the seller if he could measure the Effective Top Tube and the headtube.

Doesn't look much larger than the 59cm Motobecane LeChamp Ti I had my sights on.

Will keep updates


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's a Litespeed Arenberg that looks like that one.

Seller says it's 59 cm and it looks smaller that the one in the OP.









Litespeed Titanium TI Arenberg Bike Frame Set Matching Full Carbon Fork 59 Cm | eBay

There's something a little suspicious about the OP bike and listing. Low price, crappy parts, and a seller who does not know what he's got. If it was me I'd be walking away.


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

Yes indeed, he have a good reputation on the site where the bike is being offered. And in another listing he had another frame but bare without the parts, so I don't know if it was another one.

The eBay listing you found looks very similar to the one offered by the seller and also smaller as you said. He replied that the toptube is 22cm and the effective top tube 52cm, something does not compute.

I may pull the trigger on the Lynskey R510 LE being offered at discount with 105 Components.
My initial plan was to get a LeChampion Ti, but I'm liking more the geometry on the R510 as the headtube for the L size is 18.5 compared to 16.5 on the LeChampion. And the frame is a special 30th edition of the brand.

So I'm skipping buying that old Litespeed


----------

